# fear aggression



## deca1880 (Aug 13, 2012)

i recently adopted a dog she about one year old,kinda looks like a dingo
but she been staying with at the house with my moms dog which is older about six years old and mostly english setter mix and female 

they get along great and been taking to the dog park ,the younger one like towardss to play with the other dogs but the older one she dont play and if other dogs try to mess with her she will get aggressive towards them and also alot of times when there running chasing another dog and the pack gets near the older one she will get aggressive and attack one of the dogs
is this fear aggression?

also when they are chasing or one of the dogs gets to aggressive with my younger dog, if the older dog is near she will attack the dog that is playing to rough with my younger one,is this a form of fear aggression or protection cause also the other day my older dog got into a scuffle with a dog and i got her off and then my younger one jumped on the dog
its like there sisters but im trying to find a way where the older one wont attack certain dogs but the only time she does is when there all around her running or rough housing
thats why i think its fear thats making her attack and she thinks she is in danger

i dont know her history but does anybody have any exp in this


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

That's dog aggression. Stop putting your dog in situations where she can attack other dogs. That's really the long and short of it.


----------



## deca1880 (Aug 13, 2012)

Amaryllis said:


> That's dog aggression. Stop putting your dog in situations where she can attack other dogs. That's really the long and short of it.


thank you for the response,but whats the difference in between the two,or how can you tell
i thought she was just scared and acting out in fear since she gets along with some of them 
i just trying to find a way to correct it

also if anybody has any ideas on how to get a dog to stop barking at cars while you walk her would be great to


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Fear aggression is what you described: the dog tries to make scary things go away by acting aggressive. Dog aggression can be fear based, but is more often genetic, and is aimed solely at dogs. Dog aggression is a spectrum. Some dogs, like my old one, are aggressive towards all dogs all the time. Most, however, are selective. They attack bigger dogs or male dogs or black dogs, or just a few dogs and there's no discernible pattern at all.

From what you've said, your dog is dog aggressive towards some, but not all, dogs.

You can't "correct" dog aggression. You can teach a dog aggressive dog to behave on a leash, but you can't make a dog aggressive dog like other dogs. So my advice of no longer taking her to the dog park, etc. still stands. That will never be a good environment for such a dog, and it's completely unfair to the other dogs to be exposed to that.

As to barking at cars, I would train a "look at me" command, and at the same time, play "look at that".

Look at me:





Look at that:


----------



## deca1880 (Aug 13, 2012)

thanks for the help
yea she gets along with small dogs just fine,its just certain big dogs she dont like 
even though my dog she will play with sometimes but wont play with other dogs
and i guess since she older its harder to break habits 
'
can you send me a link to the' look at me'' command training

wait nevermind,i just saw the videos you send
thank you


----------

